# 403 forbidden



## Immi (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe auf meinem Server eine Homepage laufen, die von einem Kameraden von mir betreut wird. Jetzt kommt seit längerem der Fehler 

403 Forbidden

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access / on this server.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.36 Server at http://www.jwl.ch Port 80

wenn man auf die Homepage geht. Eine Index.php Datei ist vorhanden, dass diese fehlt kann nicht sein. Weiss jemand einen Rat für mich? Oder wie ich vorgehen muss um das ganze zu beheben?

lg Immi


----------



## Peter Klein (10. Mai 2007)

Könnte es sein das die Rechte nicht ganz stimmen?

Hatte das problem die tage bei mir auch das rechte nicht stimmten.


----------



## Immi (11. Mai 2007)

Und wie und wo kann ich denn die Rechte ändern? Ist eine Confixx-Admin Oberfläche!

Danke bereits..


----------



## ssurfer (11. Mai 2007)

Du kannst mit einem ftp Programm die Rechte überprüfen und ggf. ändern.
oder per Console mit chmod ändern.

Schau auch mal nach ob das Verzeichnis durch eine .htaccess geschützt ist.


----------



## huwi (12. Mai 2007)

Die rechte kannst du ganz einfach ändern.

Besorg dir am besten FileZilla (einfach Filezilla bei google eingeben)

Ist ein FTP Programm. Mach dann auf die index.php ein Rechtsklick und geh auf Dateiattribute. Da kannst du dann die zugriffsrechte einstellen. Das geht auch mit dem ganzen Server oder mit Ordnern.

Ich hab dir auch nen Beispiel gemacht. Ich hab eine Homepage
http://www.dh-play.de 
Dort hab ich die Bilder in den ordner /images/ ... ich will die Bilder zwar abrufen, es soll aber keiner direkten zugriff auf den ordner haben. Hab einfach die Leserechte weggenommen. Versuch mal auf www.dh-play.de/images/ zuzugreifen   und error 403 ^^

Ich hoffen ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Immi (13. Mai 2007)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Also, der Ordner in dem die Index.php Datei liegt hat die CHMOD-Rechte 744 und die Index.php Datei hat 644. Hab daran auch nichts geändert, so sollte es doch funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Mai 2007)

Ich würde mir mal die index.php selbst genauer ansehen. Es kann auch sein dass etwas im Script irgendwas versucht aufzurufen/includen dass diese Fehlermeldung rausgibt. Das Problem ist mir schon öfters bei einigen fertigen Scripten begegnet.


----------



## Immi (14. Mai 2007)

Naja, in dieser Datei ist eingentlich gar kein php-code:


```
<body bgcolor="000066">
<div align="center">
  <table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="2" height="100%">
    <tr>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
      <td>
        <div align="center"><a href="index2.html" onFocus="if(this.blur)this.blur()" target="_self"><img src="_pagePics/diverses/1eye.jpg" width="450" height="450" border="0"></a><br>
          <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" size="2"color="#FFFFFF">Welcome 
          to Poserland</font><br>
        </div>
      </td>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</div>
</body>
```

Und auf die anderen Dateien in diesem Verzeichniss kann ich ja auch nicht zugreifen..


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Mai 2007)

Ändere mal den CHMOD für die ganzen übergeordneten Verzeichnisse, vieleicht hat eines davon ja den falschen Wert.
Und wieso eine Datei .php nennen wenn es garkein PHP ist


----------



## Immi (14. Mai 2007)

> Ich habe auf meinem Server eine Homepage laufen, die von einem Kameraden von mir betreut wird



naja, weiss auch nicht weshalb er die datei .php genannt hat.. wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hatte er mal php elemente darin, die dann aber später entfernt.

In den Übergeordneten Verzeichnissen funktioniert es eben, dort sollte es also stimmen mit dem CHMOD, oder?

lg und danke


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Mai 2007)

Also wenn es ein verzeichniss höher schon funktioniert, dann sollte es stimmen.
Und wenn der Chmod des betroffenen Verzeichnisses auch stimmt hmm..
Wer ist der Eigentümer des Ordners ? (ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus dass dein Server Linux hat) eventuell gibt es da ein Problem?
Besteht das Problem wenn das Verzeichniss umbenannt wird ?

Ich vermute mal dass nichts an der Apache Config geändert wurde.


----------



## Immi (14. Mai 2007)

> Wer ist der Eigentümer des Ordners ? (ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus dass dein Server Linux hat) eventuell gibt es da ein Problem?



ich kenn mich mit servern nicht so aus, aber ich gehe davon aus das es linux ist. wo könnte denn das problem sein? Irgendwo hab ich mal was gelesen, dass man mit einer .htaccess evtl was richten könnte. was denkst du?




> Besteht das Problem wenn das Verzeichniss umbenannt wird ?



ja, ich kann den ordner und alles darin umbenennen/bearbeiten, aber angezeigt wird einfach rein gar nichts.. auch aus keinem unterordner etc..

lg


----------

